# my goofy dogs



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a couple funny pictures I took of my dogs. Feel free to post your own if you have any.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

they're lol puppies.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So cute and goofy


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

They are totally, all fun and goofyness at my house. Two of them just knocked over one of my kitchen chairs.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I love goofy dog pictures! Here are a few of my girl Jazz, she is a mutt :-D


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Cuuute! ^_^

You wanna see my goofy dog? Here's Steele, my 30lb husky/chow mix.










And my favorite pic of him, taken recently-










And this is Imani, my 30lb pittie mix. She can be a spaz-










Imani was just laying dead still like this lol-










And she hears something in the vent-










And Ny is my 55lb lab mix girl. She can be a huge spaz but I don't have any goofy pics of her. lol-


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

great pictures guys. The vent picture is awesome Tui. and jbosley, I think that the hat picture was my fav their. I love mutts, well dogs of any breed really.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love all the doggies! And wish I still had mine :< 

The second pic of the husky mix was so nice! It looks like he has large friendly eyebrows!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea he sure does. My husband wants a husky. I told him he better buy me a bigger house first.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's my goofy nutters...

Fate 2007:









Fate 2011:









Sasha 2005: (Kinda funny but the Pitluvs Photo Album open on the task bar is the same photobucket I just used to put this picture up! This photo is 7 years old, butnot as old as my photobucket account lol)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

ACK!!! I love them!! It's in my heart that I want to rescue a pitty when I'm done school. Since I am going to be a junior high/high school teacher I can even use puppers for education! Show what awesome doggies they can be.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My Sasha is a Pitbull/Pointer mix and possibly THE BEST dog I have ever owned or came across. She's one of those docile old ladies that just loves everyone and gives my kids pitty-back rides lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Gotta love the tounge in the nose pics!


----------

